

Ask HN: How do I cut the other cord? - E_Carefree

Help, I just moved into my new place and found out that Comcast has a monopoly over the building.<p>Are there any other options out there for me? I know Verizon offers 4G cards, etc. Are those comparable in terms of speed/price/reliance? Or am I doomed to use Comcast?
======
tptacek
No, you're not going to be happy with a Verizon 4G card compared to Comcast.
They're comparable to early-2000s DSL, but with higher latency. Completely
usable for day-to-day work, but not so fast that you can stream Netflix just
as easily as changing the channel on your TV.

I wouldn't be happy either if my only choice was Comcast, but then I'd get
over it and sign up.

Do they have a monopoly over all Internet service at your building, or just
cable? AT&T can't deliver DSL to you over their copper?

~~~
E_Carefree
Yea, after doing the research it seems like the only choice is to suck it up.

Thanks for the reply.

